# Commencal V3 Federhärte



## dirty_ (30. September 2012)

Tach zusammen,

ich bau mir gerade ein V3 in Größe L auf und würde grade günstig an Titanfedern kommen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht welche Härte ich brauch.

Ich wiege Fahrfertig ziemlich genau 80 Kg, Dämper ist ein Rc4.

Kann mir jemand en Tipp geben?


Gruß Phil


----------



## brumbrum (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ich müsste das selbe Gewicht haben und fahre eine 350-er in einem BOS Dämpfer.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollowtech2 (10. Oktober 2012)

350 ist gut, drüber würde ich nicht gehen.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## Mr.A (11. Oktober 2012)

hab bei ca. 75Kg fahrfertig eine 300er drin, auch RC4.
350 dürfte also passen


----------

